# زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية ( صورة )



## ksa_uk (30 نوفمبر 2006)

نظراً للتكثيف الإعلامي حول موضوع زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية ولما بث أو نشر من معلومات منقوصة أو مغلوطة في الآونة الأخيرة ولغرض تصحيح بعض هذه المعلومات التي شاعت بين 

مراجعينا من المصابين بنقص السمع وأهاليهم، فقد وجدنا أنه بمقتضى مسؤولية الأمانة العلمية يجب تنبيه جميع الأطراف التي تهمها زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية والتي تشمل المرشحين للزراعة 

وعائلاتهم، بالإضافة إلى الجهات الخيرية التي تود المساعدة بالآتي: 
1- يجب توافر الفريق الخاص بزراعة زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية، بدءا من مرحلة التشخيص، 

ويضم هذا الفريق على وجه الضرورة (أ) جراح أنف وأذن وحنجرة خبيرا ومتخصصا في هذه العملية الدقيقة، (ب) أخصائي سمعيات متخصص في زراعة القوقعة، (ج) أخصائي تأهيل سمعي ولغوي، (د) 

أخصائي لغة وتخاطب (ه) أخصائي نفسي (و) أخصائي أشعة بالإضافة إلى (ز) أخصائي اجتماعي. إذ يجب التأكد من توافر شروط نجاح الزراعة أثناء مرحلة التقييم، لما في ذلك من مصلحة للمريض، 

علما بأن هذه الشروط إنما وضعت طبقا للشروط المتبعة في مراكز زراعة القوقعة العالمية، في ضوء نتائج بحوث ودراسات مكثفة لأسباب نجاح الزراعة، إذ أن نجاح عملية زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية 

لا يكمن في إجراء العملية ولكن يكمن - بعد مشيئة الله - في التأهيل والتدريب المناسبين، بالإضافة إلى توفير بيئة منزلية وأكاديمية محفزة لتطور المهارات السمعية واللغوية بعد الزراعة. وفي حال غياب 

هذه الشروط تكون العملية غير مجدية وسيكون اعتماد الأهل عليها وحدها ظلما بحق المصاب بنقص السمع وإلزام المرشح بهذه الشروط قبل الزراعة ليس قسوة غير مبررة كما قد يعتقد عن جهل بل هي من أجل مصلحة المصاب أولاً وأخيراً. 

وتشمل هذه الشروط ما يلي: 

(أ) ضعف سمعي شديد إلى عميق حسي عصبي بالأذنين. 

(ب) في حالة ضعف السمع الخلقي يجب ألا يتجاوز عمر الطفل الخمس سنين، وذلك لأن الاستفادة ستكون محدودة على سماع الأصوات وعادةً لا يحصل هناك تطور لغوي بشكل كبير بعد السنة الخامسة 

من العمر إلا في بعض الحالات الاستثنائية، كحالة نقص السمع التدريجي أو في حال وجود بقايا سمعية سمحت للطفل المصاب بتطوير مهارات سمعية ولغوية مناسبة تعتمد على السمع والتخاطب على سبيل المثال. 

(ج) في حالات نقص السمع المكتسب يجب مراعاة عمر الطفل عند الإصابة وعدد السنين بعد الإصابة بنقص السمع للبالغين والأطفال. كما يشترط اعتماد المصاب على اللغة السمعية المنطوقة والتي تعتمد على السماع والكلام دون استخدام الإشارة إذا كان عمر المصاب يتعدى الخمس سنين. 

(د) عدم الاستفادة من المعينات السمعية المناسبة (السماعات الطبية ذات قوة التكبير العالية) حتى بعد استخدامها بشكل متواصل مع وجود التدريب السمعي المناسب. 

(ه) وجود مراكز تأهيل سمعي ولغوي ومدارس دمج في منطقة السكن بالنسبة للأطفال (وهذا شرط أساسي متعارف عليه في جميع مراكز زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية العالمية). 

(و) مراجعة الطفل لجلسات تأهيلية، بالإضافة إلى تطبيق البرامج المنزلية المعطاة من قبل مركز زراعة القوقعة. 

(ز) عدم وجود معيقات طبية تمنع زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية، كحالة عدم تخلق عصب السمع والذي تظهره الأشعة المقطعية والمغناطيسية (على سبيل المثال). 

2- تتنافس الشركات المصنعة لأجهزة زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية من أجل تطويرها لتكون أقرب للسمع الطبيعي ولتعطي نتائج أفضل وتعمل بكفاءة مع المريض مدى الحياة بإذن الله. وكما هو الحال 

في مجال الإلكترونيات في عالم الطب، فإن هذه البحوث تستلزم نفقات هائلة على مدى سنين للتطوير ولتقرير سلامة الأجهزة من الناحيتين الطبية والتقنية، فيجب على جميع المهتمين بزراعة قوقعة الأذن 

الإلكترونية أن يتثبتوا من نوع الجهاز المستخدم، بالإضافة إلى عدد القنوات، علماً بأن الدراسات قد أثبتت أن هناك فرقا شاسعاً بين الاستفادة من استخدام الأجهزة متعددة الأقطاب مقابل تلك أحادية القطب. 

وهنا يجب التنويه إلى أن جميع المراكز العالمية المعروفة لم تستخدم الجهاز أحادي القطب منذ تطوير الأجهزة متعددة الأقطاب. كما يجب التنبيه بأن هناك شركة واحدة فقط والتي مازالت تصنع الجهاز 

أحادي القطب. وهذه الشركة تستهدف بلدان العالم الثالث في بيع منتجها والمرفوض استخدامه رفضاً تاماً كما في البلدان المتقدمة ومراكزها ذات الخبرة الكبرى في هذا المجال لعدم نجاحه. لذلك بالرغم 

من شعورنا بالأسف لغلاء أسعار جهاز الزراعة فإننا نعلم كمطلعين على التطورات المتتابعة في مجال زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية بأنه شر لا بد منه، إذ يجب أن نضمن أن كل من يحصل على زراعة 

قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية يحصل على أفضل تقنية متاحة ستعمل بكفاءة مدى الحياة بإذن الله. وهذه مسؤولية كبيرة تقع على عاتق كل من يتخذ هذا القرار. 

وهنا يجب التنويه بأن المختصين المتدربين في مجال زراعة القوقعة محدودي العدد عالمياً كما أن زراعة قوقعة الأذن الإلكترونية مكلفة للغاية إذ أن الجهاز تبلغ كلفته حوالي المائة ألف ريال مضافاً 

إلى ذلك تكلفة التأهيل والعناية الخاصة بالزراعة والتي تستمر إلى ما بعد الزراعة لمدى الحياة لذا فإن الدولة تدفع مبالغ طائلة قد تبلغ عدة مئات من آلاف الريالات تصرف على كل من يحصل على الزراعة من أجل إعطاء ذلك الشخص فرصة ليصبح عضواً فعالاً في المجتمع فتغطي إنتاجيته التكاليف. 

وفي الختام فإن القيام بالعملية لا يعد إنجازاً بحد ذاته إن لم يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار التقييم المناسب بواسطة فريق مختص يساعد على التأكد من توفر شروط النجاح بالإضافة إلى تأمين أفضل تقنية ممكنة لتعطي 

المصاب أفضل فرصة للحصول على حياة طبيعية قدر الإمكان. إذ أن زراعة القوقعة تقتضي تغييراً لطريقة حياة المصاب وأهله والتزاماً مدى العمر من أجل حياة مستقبلية أفضل.​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ ksa_uk.

تحية طيبة .

جزاك الله الف خير موضوع هام تشكر عليه وننتظر منك المزيد .

تمنيتنا لك بالخير والتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## ksa_uk (1 ديسمبر 2006)

المشرف : شكري محمد نوري , أسعدتني بمرورك وتعقيبك على مشاركتي , ودمت بود


----------



## غضنفر (12 مارس 2007)

شششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## medical-eng (13 مارس 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي


----------

